# Weapon Mounted Lights, Which Do You Use?



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

What lights are you folks using and why do you like it.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Redhound80 said:


> What lights are you folks using and why do you like it.
> 
> Thanks!


Answer: None!

I believe that a weapon-mounted light is more dangerous to its owner than it is to his opponent. It gives the BG a point at which to aim, that will almost certainly result in a damaging shot to the, um, flasher.
Any light with which you scan or pinpoint should probably be held at arm's length from your body. When the BG is found, you may either shoot in the dark (easier than it sounds, really) or use one of the approved, momentary, flashlight-and-pistol techniques.
For many, many reasons, I use the _Harries Technique_, when I actually need to use a momentary light for shooting.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You'll find that you don't get many, if any, responses. See this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20848


----------

